# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  Micromobility, Honda Motor Co., Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist2

Developer - Honda Motor Co.

----------


## Airicist2

Everyday Life with Honda CI Micro-mobility

 Nov 2, 2022




> Honda CI Micro-mobility realizes unrestricted and ubiquitous mobility of people and things – whenever, wherever, to any destinations – through utilization of Honda CI (Cooperative Intelligence), which enables mutual understanding between machines and people.　This animated video introduces the future of mobility and people’s daily lives that Honda proposes through this new mobility.

----------


## Airicist2

What the CiKoMa ride-in micro-mobility vehicle can do

Nov 2, 2022




> The Honda ride-in micro-mobility vehicle, CiKoMa, utilizes Honda CI (Cooperative Intelligence) to enable the user to enjoy ubiquitous mobility “at the will of the user.”
> 
> This video introduces functions of this micro-mobility vehicle currently being researched and developed by Honda, as well as technologies adopted for this robot.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Honda’s new AI-powered ‘golf cart’ look-alike will drive you around without a license"

by Peter Johnson
November 7, 2022

----------

